# We are coming tomorrow



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all, tomorrow afternoon we are jumping in the car and heading down to Alicante, we are stopping in Dover overnight and then 1 night in France and then we have nowhere yet to stay in the Alicante region, if anyone knows of a villa for rent for a couple of weeks I would be happy to know, alternatively a nice hotel that will take a Mini Schnauzer dog, she is very good and fully trained.

Thanks all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you google "pet-friendly hotels Alicante" lots of options come up. Might be a bit short notice to find a villa at this stage though! Schools have just broken up here and the holiday season is under way.

Hope you have a safe and problem-free journey!


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> If you google "pet-friendly hotels Alicante" lots of options come up. Might be a bit short notice to find a villa at this stage though! Schools have just broken up here and the holiday season is under way.
> 
> Hope you have a safe and problem-free journey!


Thanks for that, my O/H is under strict instructions to drive slowly under pain of death if he doesn't


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

which direction from Alicante are you thinking of looking at?inland? north or south? How far away from Alicante town? (120km north and I can put you in touch with a really quiet place that has no problems with dogs.... not cheap but friendly)


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> which direction from Alicante are you thinking of looking at?inland? north or south? How far away from Alicante town? (120km north and I can put you in touch with a really quiet place that has no problems with dogs.... not cheap but friendly)


Morning, we are looking to be around Javea or Calpe and the areas in between, we want to be close to restaurants etc, this time we are coming for a couple of weeks to look around because we are looking for a long term rental in September for approx 12 months so we can have a good look around before buying.:ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tosca said:


> Morning, we are looking to be around Javea or Calpe and the areas in between, we want to be close to restaurants etc, this time we are coming for a couple of weeks to look around because we are looking for a long term rental in September for approx 12 months so we can have a good look around before buying.:ranger:


give these people a ring westbeck

tell them the woman who teaches Spanish next door sent you

they'll know who you mean!


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> give these people a ring westbeck
> 
> tell them the woman who teaches Spanish next door sent you
> 
> they'll know who you mean!


Thanks will do, hopefully they will have something for long term rental.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tosca said:


> Thanks will do, hopefully they will have something for long term rental.


they do holiday & longterm

I've known them over 7 years & we rent longterm through them


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> they do holiday & longterm
> 
> I've known them over 7 years & we rent longterm through them



If I may be a bit cheeky  could you give me some idea of what I can expect to pay for a years rental. We will need at least 2 bedrooms, internet and sky tv.


----------

